# Fluval Spec V Diary



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

This will be my third planted tank. The first two didn't really come to fruition.

Equipment:
Fluval Spec V
Black Plasti Dip Back Glass
16" Finnex Fugeray Planted+
25w heater
Stock Pump
Seiryu Rock
Flourite
Root Tabs
Excel

Plants:
Anacharis
Various Crypts
Anubias Nana
Java Fern

Animals:
Dragon Scale Betta
Soon: Yellow Shrimp

I was hoping to use wood and rock. The Malaysian wood I got I couldn't get to look right. I didn't have the heart to hack up the wood yet. The water is still a bit cloudy on day two. I'm a bit worried about the light being too powerful. 

IMG_8223 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_8221 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_8228 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

Did a mod to cut the flow down a bit for my Dragon Scale Betta since I didn't have any sponge laying around. 

IMG_8229 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

After working on my DIY CO2 setup I moved some plants around to open up the middle a bit. 

IMG_7969 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_7971 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_7964 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_7963 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's my DIY CO2 setup. 

You can see the tubing coming from the upper cabinet. 

IMG_7979 by iadubber, on Flickr

I have my mix in the cabinet. I'm getting a bubble about every 5 seconds. I'm diffusing using cotton shoved in the end of the tube and the outlet of the tube exits right next to the intake to the pump. I can see lots of microbubbles coming out of the pump exit so I think for what it is I'm getting good diffusion. I just have to work on my mix to get the bubble count up a little bit more. 

IMG_7980 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

Java Fern pearling. I'm waiting on my liquid ferts from nilocg on here. Don't mind all the CO2 micro bubbles. It's hard to shut off DIY CO2 for pics. 

IMG_8458-2 by iadubber, on Flickr

Detritus on my Anubias
IMG_8460-2 by iadubber, on Flickr

Different random
IMG_8461 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## Dropped (Oct 14, 2014)

Cool tank, nice betta as well, are you sure its not a metallic instead of a dragon scale?


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure, I just went by the container it came in.


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

Small update. Not much happening. I pruned all the baby java ferns today. I had 32 on these two bunches of ferns and put them in my 20 Long. I lended the Planted+ to my 20 long to see if I can get more growth out of it and maybe get the 30" for that tank if it works out so I can put the 16" back on this tank. Currently running stock light with two 6500k strips from [Ebay Link Removed] 

IMG_8776 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## hryder77 (May 24, 2012)

Nice tank! and beautiful betta!


----------



## Mizliz (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful tank and gorgeous betta! Question, when you say back plasti dip back glass do you literally mean you covered the outside with plasti dip? If so that is genius!


----------

